# I've got massive wood!



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2009)

Yesterday I went to a local lake, with Jeremy Gay, to research UK aquatic biotopes for a PFK feature.

I found some nice wood whilst observing the fish and aquatic plant life...

I had a great time!  

Here's some video footage of a rather over-enthusiastic George Farmer...     



And here's a series of photos, taken by Jeremy with my compact camera.

Happy days!

The lake





Before taking the plunge




All ok




Swimming




I've got wood!




Look out for a full step-by-step PFK feature on UK biotopes soon...


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

i cant believe you've done it! 

I know exactly where that wood is, i've spied it several times and stopped to think how to get it! ....meh   

look forward to the feature!


----------



## TDI-line (5 Jul 2009)

That video is funny.   

Nice one.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2009)

Thanks, guys!

We were in fits of laughter afterwards.  It's a pity there's no footage of me surfacing after seeing a massive shoal of roach and some big perch.  I was even more excited!

Today I'm setting up a biotope aquarium, inspired by what I experienced in there.  Meadows of Egeria, hornwort, carpets of Eleocharis, even some Aponogtons with wood like this dotted about.  For me, this combination aquascaping and fishkeeping doesn't get much better!  

I've dived the second largest reef in the world (Belize) with sharks, rays and breathtaking coral reefs, but there's something even more special about finding this so close to home.

Proper Nature Aquarium - UK Style.


----------



## chump54 (5 Jul 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Proper Nature Aquarium - UK Style.



REALLY looking forward to this... looked like fun... working isn't supposed to be fun


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Jul 2009)

Laughing my lil man breasts off   

Respect though G, we should all be doing a bit of native discovery.
The chalk streams in Wiltshire will be a must.

Good work.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2009)

chump54 said:
			
		

> REALLY looking forward to this... looked like fun... working isn't supposed to be fun


Thanks!

It's ok, it wasn't all fun.  I got stung by nettles, scratched by thorns, stank of rotten eggs (from the rotting substrate) and will probably develop a horrid disease from swallowing some water!  But that's was part of the experience, and therefore part of the fun!



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Laughing my lil man breasts off
> 
> Respect though G, we should all be doing a bit of native discovery.
> The chalk streams in Wiltshire will be a must.
> ...


He he!  Cheers mate


----------



## rawr (5 Jul 2009)

Haha, that's mad!  The things we do for fishkeeping eh... I can't wait for the biotope series, especially this one now. Biotopes are right down my street and this looks so interesting.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Haha, that's mad!  The things we do for fishkeeping eh... I can't wait for the biotope series, especially this one now. Biotopes are right down my street and this looks so interesting.


Thanks, Thomas!


----------



## samc (5 Jul 2009)

nice one george! 

great idea to go there. ull see mark swimming about next tme you go   

wounder what in my river..........i might go have a look later


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jul 2009)

You won't. You'll see him on the bank giving his son some 'swimming training'.

His son does his scaping and photography as well you know 

AC


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> wonder what in my river..........i might go have a look later


Go for it!  Of course, bear in mind rules and regs, and most importantly your safety.

There's brilliant aquatic wildlife all over the UK, especially at this time of year.

Passionate hobbyists should be getting amongst it!  You don't need exotic locations to have a great time.  I'm off to Cornwall next week. Rock pools have always fascinated me...


----------



## samc (5 Jul 2009)

had a look and got rained on   i need to get in there really i did see a nice bit under an overhanging tree where a branch was going down into the water which bits had gathered on and made a little island with stuff growing on it.  pretty cool.

ill go down again and get in, try and get some pics too


----------



## John Starkey (5 Jul 2009)

Ha ha,quality george,

john.


----------



## Josst (9 Jul 2009)

Your trying native wood so why not try native substrate that you scraped of the lake bed? Might work well...


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jul 2009)

Josst said:
			
		

> Your trying native wood so why not try native substrate that you scraped of the lake bed? Might work well...


I agree but the stuff at the bottom is mingin' and silty generally. Personally i wouldn't want that in my tank, doubt it would stay clear and the slightest disturbance and you could be in trouble


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Jul 2009)

It might be possible to emulate it... leaf litter and all


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jul 2009)

Josst said:
			
		

> Your trying native wood so why not try native substrate that you scraped of the lake bed? Might work well...


Well, I would do, but my marriage is more important!  The stuff stinks to high heaven!!     

Dan is right too; any minor disturbance would lead to a very cloudy tank for a very long time.


----------



## Verminator (29 Jul 2009)

Fantastic video. I don't even know what areas in the UK to even begin thinking about going to. I'm off to north-west wales next thursday to stay with some friends who live on 4 acres of land with a stream/river running the length of their oddly shaped 4 acres. Hope to source some good rocks/wood there as a start 

Being from Coventry i doubt theres anything in the river behind my house. Maybe the odd Tesco trolley rammed under a tangle of tree roots with someones old carpet perhaps. Theres the odd car tyre here and there too haha.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jul 2009)

Wow!  You friend's place sounds lovely.  Hopefully you'll pick up something nice. 

Getting out there, amongst nature to do you own collecting (sensibly, of course) is very rewarding - and easier on the pocket...  

My latest tank, a UK planted biotope, has been my favourite aquascape so far, as I got to physically replicate what I saw with realistic materials and livestock.  It's inspiring stuff!


----------



## TBRO (8 Aug 2009)

Nice video - Would be cool to see a really massive bio-tope in a public aquarium. I've seen some six foot long pike while diving and they look awsome, perch are also really quite pretty - like oversized Tiger Barbs. Looking foreward to the article, Tom


----------



## taylsimon (13 Aug 2009)

Brilliant Idea George you have inspired me  

Just out of curiosity what are the potential legal issues of collecting wild hardscape, just that i am off to Criccieth in North Wales (just outside Snowdonia national park on the coast) on the 4th Sept for 2 weeks and would love to bring back some wood and stones if i can find suitable ones?

Simon.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Aug 2009)

Good question, Simon.

I have enquired but it seems there's little definitive guide.

I know collecting live aquatic plants is a no-no, unless you ask the land-owners permission.  Even public land you need to seek permission.  I have a link somewhere that I'll post if you're interested.

I think it's a case of common sense i.e. don't get greedy and collect too much stuff so it affects the natural habitat.


----------



## Nick16 (13 Aug 2009)

what wood can you use? as long as its in freshwater is it fine?


----------



## taylsimon (13 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.  If you can post that link it will be very much appreciated, obviously i dont want to be collecting materials inside the national park    but was thinking more of the surrounding rivers, and the coast.

Simon.


----------

